# Cold smoked motzarella, first cheese smoke.



## zerowin (Dec 9, 2017)

This was two pounds of polly-o motz sliced and smoked for four hours with B&B Apple and oak blend.  I vac sealed and planned to let it mellow in the fridge for two or three weeks.  This will likely end up in a deep dish pizza.  I just wanted some opinions on the coloring and duration from the cheese pros here.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## tropics (Dec 9, 2017)

That will get a lot darker
Richie


----------



## motocrash (Dec 9, 2017)

So when's the pizza party?


----------



## zerowin (Dec 9, 2017)

tropics said:


> That will get a lot darker
> Richie



So it will color more as it rests or should it have smoked longer?



 motocrash
 not sure yet, my family is still pizza'ed out from all the test runs before the PA gathering, hehe.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 9, 2017)

Hey just keep practicing we are planning a 2018 gathering same place. Read the thread and I pm you about it.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 9, 2017)

Cheese darkens as it rests. I've never smoked mozzarella, but have heard it takes on smoke quicker then most. It can be easily over-smoked. Have you tried a piece? I would almost think if using for pizza you use it now. Let us know how it turns out.

Chris


----------



## zerowin (Dec 9, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> Hey just keep practicing we are planning a 2018 gathering same place. Read the thread and I pm you about it.
> 
> Warren



I was instructed to skip all the work and just bring a big piece of meat next time or several moderate pieces, Warren.  :P


----------



## zerowin (Dec 9, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> Cheese darkens as it rests. I've never smoked mozzarella, but have heard it takes on smoke quicker then most. It can be easily over-smoked. Have you tried a piece? I would almost think if using for pizza you use it now. Let us know how it turns out.
> 
> Chris



I'll let it rest and if it's too strong I'll just mix it with more unsmoked mozz.  I've done 4 lbs in one deep dish before with fresh mozz and aged provolone as well.  I'll definitely put fi ished pics up.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 9, 2017)

zerowin said:


> I was instructed to skip all the work and just bring a big piece of meat next time or several moderate pieces, Warren.  :p




You did alot of work for the gathering.  We all enjoyed your food.    Maybe next year we will have more people to eat it.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 9, 2017)

ZW, cheese looks good !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey for sure that was a lot of work that you and your family did but was very enjoyable so take it a little easier and at least make one pizza to have an excuse to wash it down with a beer or 2.  :D:rolleyes:

Warren


----------

